# How many lacquer coats?



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

I was giving about 3/4 gallon of pre catalyzed lacquer. This is the kind of lacquer that has a pot life of about 90 days. This lacquer has about 30 days left. The person who gave me the lacquer said I should use it up.

I have only a small project. To use up the lacquer would probably require a dozen coats, maybe more

So my question is "How many coats is too many?"


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Usually no more than 3 or 4 using precat, depending on how much you thin and how heavy you spray.
I believe it depends on the brand but normally the overall dry film thickness should be 3 - 4 mills thick.
What brand is it, and I can find the specs.


----------



## guitchess (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree. If you're spraying thin coats, you may want to add one or two coats if you plan to rub out the finish.

A dozen coats would definitely give it the plastic coat look.

Also, with the pre cat that I use(Sherwin Williams), you will want to go a bit heavier at spray time than it looks like you need. Because even though it will be dry in 15 minutes, it will shrink over the next 24-48 hours as the solvent continues to evaporate. Of course, you can always go back and give another coat, but with a little practice you can do it the first spray session.

Please wear a rated mask. Even if you're spraying outside. This stuff is extremely bad. Almost as bad as some of the automotive paints.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

3-4 coats for cabinetry/furniture is fine.
6 for high gloss.
10-20 for musical instrument gloss.
Knock yourself out.


----------



## guitchess (Mar 31, 2008)

FYI, I have some of the aforementioned SW pre cat that is a year out of date. I have yet to see any *major *issues. It does not dry quite as fast, and it doesn't cure quite as hard, but it still seems ok. I would compare its out of date performance with that of normal nitrocellulose lacquer. I even did an adhesion test, and it performed perfectly. I have asked SW personnel, and none of them seem to know the repercussions of using out of date pre cat. I'm not going to waste it, though, until it shows obvious signs of failure.

Of course, I don't use this on clients projects, or projects that really matter. It works fine for my own little stuff though.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Just be careful not to exceed the maximum recommended build thickness. If you're purchasing commercial type finishes they will provide documentation with application details if you request it.

Also, if you don't use a lot of finish consider buying the catalyst and finish separately and mixing it yourself as needed. It's pretty easy to do.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

"10-20 for musical instrument gloss."

Are you talking about Pre-Cat lacquer or Nitro Lacquer? 
I think pre-cat would crack over time with this many coats. I've never seen this many coats recommended.

http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=T77F57


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with Iwud4u. I put some lacquer on thick once and it cracked. Looked like and alligator's back after awhile. Not good.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

You're right - only Nitro for that many coats. My mistake.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

3 to 4 Coats MAX.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

YOUR WELCOME…. wwbob!


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for the delay at responding to all your responses. I was kidnapped and taken to a place where I was served food, adult beverages, someone else made the bed and cleaned the bathroom, and not allowed to spend copious amounts of time on the internet . When my money ran out, I was booted to the curb and back to the internet.

10,000 junk emails later, I'm finally reading your responses. I'm pleased to know so many people would stop to help this perpetual beginner. Maybe I've even get to the shop on Friday.

Thanks all.


----------

